# Do You Believe This?



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

What's next?
http://tinyurl.com/24nh5q9


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is long overdue. In Denver, you have to have a breeders license to have a litter, yet every week, if I counted just the lab litters there were over 200 ads.

They don't have any money to perform basic stuff to protect animals. Unfortunately I do not like the basic mentality of your basic "wannabee cop" animal control officer.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll bet the Jews in Germany about 1938 were like, "eh, its just a couple of laws, it wont effect me"

sorry i am really ticked off at BSL talk here locally right now


----------

